# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Ψυχογενής Ανορεξία >  ΝΙΩΘΩ ΧΑΛΙΑ

## vasoula_ed

ΓΕΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ , ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙΝΟΥΡΙΑ ΣΤΟ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΟΙΓΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΟΣΟ ΜΑΛΛΟΝ ΣΕ ΑΓΝΩΣΤΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ...Η ΙΣΤΟΡΙΑ ΓΝΩΣΤΗ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΕΔΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΟΛΑ ΞΕΚΙΝΗΣΑΝ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΦΗΒΕΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΗΜΟΥΝ 57 ΚΙΛΑ ΜΕ ΥΨΟΣ 1.70 ΚΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΟ ΣΧΟΛΙΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΟΥ ΙΣΑ ΙΣΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΚΑΤΑΚΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΗ ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΜΟΥ ΕΤΣΙ ΜΕ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΑΡΚΕΤΗ ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΠΩ ...ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΡΙΝ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ..ΜΕΣΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΑ ΤΑ 5 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΜΑΧΕΣ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΠΑΝΙΚΟΥ ΜΙΣΟΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΜΟΥ ..ΚΛΕΙΣΙΜΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΜΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΚΡΥΒΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΓΥΡΩ ΜΟΥ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ 47 ΚΙΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΡ'ΟΛΑ ΑΥΤΑ ...Ο ΚΑΘΡΕΦΤΗΣ ΣΥΝΕΧΙΖΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΣΤΡΕΦΕΙ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΕ ΠΩΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΔΕΝ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΣΕΧΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΙ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΕΣΤΩ 4 ΚΙΛΑ ΤΟ ΛΙΓΟΤΕΡΟ ΟΙ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΡΩΤΑΝΕ ΣΥΝΕΧΕΙΑ ΤΙ ΤΡΩΩ ΑΝ ΤΡΩΩ ΑΝ ΕΧΩ ΑΝΟΡΕΞΙΑ ( ΔΕΝ ΜΕΝΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ) ...ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΑΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΟΡΕΞΙΑ ..ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΠΑΣΧΕΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΕΙ....ΞΕΡΩ ΟΜΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΥΠΟΦΕΡΩ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΜΙΑ ΑΛΛΗ ΠΛΕΟΝ ....ΟΤΙ ΜΑΡΑΖΩΝΩ ..

----------


## vasoula_ed

ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ..ΔΕΝ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ ΚΑΛΑ ..ΑΣ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΣ

----------


## sweetOctober

Καλησπέρα! Θα ΄ήθελες να μου πεις κι άλλα? Δεν ξέρω πως νιώθεις γιατί δεν το έχω περάσει, αν θες να μιλήσεις, είμαι εδώ... Οι γονείς σου τί ξέρουν? Να μην ανησυχούν...σε αγαπούν, από ενδιαφέρον ρωτούν...

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Basoyla καλησπερα πρωτα απ΄ολα ηρεμησε κοριτσακι μου....................Εδω ειμαστε ολοι και θα σε βοηθουμε ......... πες μας τι εχεις ;; Γιατι δεν αισθανεσαι καλα αποψε;;;;

----------


## vasoula_ed

ΣΕ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΑΡΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΗ ΤΟ ΕΙΧΑ ΠΟΛΥ ΑΝΑΓΚΗ ..ΕΧΩ ΑΡΡΩΣΤΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΒΑΡΟΣ ΟΡΙΖΕΙ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΥΠΑΡΞΗ ΜΟΥ ...ΔΕΝ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ,,ΚΛΑΙΩ ΔΕΝ ΑΣΧΟΛΟΥΜΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΑΓΟΡΙ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΧΟΝΤΡΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΑΙΣΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΒΑΡΕΘΕΙ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΑΚΟΥΕΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΛΕΕΙ ΤΡΕΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΩ ΠΑΡΑΙΣΘΗΣΕΙΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΚΑΝΕΝΑΝ ..ΕΓΩ ΣΤΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΕΝΤΕΛΩΣ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΕΤΙΚΑ ΑΠΟ ΟΤΙ ΟΙ ΑΛΛΟΙ ..ΔΕΝ ΤΟΝ ΑΦΗΝΩ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΑΓΓΙΖΕΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ Η ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΕΙ ΓΥΜΝΗ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΧΩ ΠΕΡΡΙΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ..ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΝΙΩΘΩ ΑΠΕΛΠΙΣΜΕΝΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ Η ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΟ ...

----------


## sweetOctober

μπραβο σου, ειναι μια φοβερη αρχη να το αναγνωριζεις! Εχεις κανει τοσα βηματα και δεν το ξερεις! Μην απογοητευεσαι, μολις αναγνωρισεις το προβλημα θα περασεις και στη λυση του. 

Εχεις ζητησει βοηθεια απο καποιον ειδικο? Δεν χρειαζεται να το γνωριζει κανεις! Ιατρικο απορρητο!

Το αγορι σου καταλαβαινει οτι κατι δεν παει καλα ομως δε μπορει να σε βοηθησει. Μονο ενας ειδικος μπορει. 

ακομα ακομα στους γονεις σου θα μπορουσες να το πεις και να σε πανε σε ειδικο! Δεν ειναι κακο! Ισα ισα, θα τους φυγει και το αγχος, γιατι δεν εχεις κατι φοβερο, αρκει να το αντιμετωπισεις. 

Αν κρυβεσαι θα μεινει για παντα. Κι απο τον εαυτο σου δε μπορεις να κρυφτεις!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

Βασουλα μου εχεις την ηλικια της κορης μου ............θα σου πω λοιπον οτι θα ελεγα και σε εκεινη λοιπον................ Εισαι σιγουρα μια πανεμορφη κουκλιτσα που ομως χρειαζεται επειγωντος να μιλησει στους γονεις σου και να επισκεφτεις ενα ειδικο ψυχολογο εκπαιδευμενο σε διατροφικες διαταραχες .Σιγουρα θα εχεις τελειες αναλογιες που τωρα δεν τις βλεπεις και που με την βοηθεια του ειδικου θα καταφερεις σιγα σιγα να γνωρισεις το σωμα σου............. Χρειαζεται ναμιλησεις σεκαποιον ναεξετερικευσεις ολα οσα εχεις μεσα σου και να βρεις τη ριζα του προβληματος ...............Εισαιπολυ μικρη και μπορεις να τα καταφερεις και θα τα καταφερεις ειμαι σιγουρη να απαλλαγης απο το τερας της ανορεξιας.

----------


## vasoula_ed

ΤΟ ΚΑΚΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΑΤΟΜΟ ΠΟΥ ΠΟΤΕ ΓΕΝΙΚΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΙΛΑΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΟΡΤΩΝΩ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΔΙΚΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΑΝ ΠΑΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ ΕΝΑ ΒΗΜΑ ΝΑ ΜΙΛΗΣΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ ΓΟΝΕΙΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΚΟΛΛΑΩ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΕΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΩ ΗΔΗ ΕΧΟΥΜΕ ΤΣΑΚΩΘΕΙ ΠΟΛΛΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΑΝΤΙΔΡΩ ΑΣΧΗΜΑ ΟΤΑΝ ΜΕ ΠΙΕΖΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕΤΑ ΖΗΤΑΩ ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΛΕΩ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ ΠΩΣ ΕΦΑΓΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΗΡΕΜΩ ...ΤΡΕΛΕΝΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΘΕ ΜΕΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΠΟΛΥ ΜΙΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΑΣΧΗΜΗ ..ΜΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΣΩΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΟ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΔΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΟ ΣΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΕΝΩ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΛΛΟΥΣ ΕΧΩ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ 1000 ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ...ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΠΑΡΙΑΤΟΥΜΑΙ ΑΠΟ ΤΗ ΖΩΗ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΥ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΣΕ ΜΙΑ ΤΡΥΠΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΠΕΦΤΩ ΧΑΝΟΜΑΙ ..

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ας υποθέσουμε λοιπόν πως έχεις παραπανίσια κιλά.
Πιστεύεις πως ο φίλος σου σε θέλει μόνο για την εικόνα σου;
Η σχέση σας στηρίζεται αποκλειστικά στο πόσο κορμάρα είσαι;
Τι άλλο νιώθεις να σας δένει;Τι αγαπάς σ'εκείνον εσύ;Τι εκείνος σ'εσένα;
Ελα να φωτίσουμε την αλήθεια λίγο της σχέσης σας.Για θυμήσου...

Αλλά και πέρα από εκείνον.Εσύ σε βλέπεις και δε σε ικανοποιεί η εικόνα σου.
Εκτός από αυτήν,τι άλλο όμορφο βρίσκεις πως έχεις;Τι άνθρωπος είσαι;
Πώς θα σε περιέγραφες;Όσοι σε αγαπούν τι πιστεύεις πως τους ελκύει σ'εσένα;
Ας προσπαθήσουμε να προσποιηθούμε πως είμαστε άϋλοι.Έλα να μιλήσουμε
λίγο για τα υπόλοιπα.Πώς είναι η ζωή σου,οι σημαντικές σου σχέσεις,τι όνειρα κάνεις...
Δε νομίζω να πιστεύεις πως όλοι είμαστε απλά ένας αριθμός και τίποτ'άλλο...Αλίμονο μου!

----------


## Alma libre_ed

vasoula εχεις καταλαβει οτι εισαιοτι πιο πολυτιμο υπαρχει για τους γονεις σου και αν παθεις δεν θα συγχωρεσουν οι ιδιοι ποτε το εαυτο τους;;;; πρεπει να οτυς μιλησεις γιατι ειναι οι μονοι που μπορουν να σε βοηθησουν σε αυτη τη δυσκολη φαση της ζης σου σωστακαι υπευθηνα μικρη πριγκιπισσα!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Α!Και κάτι ξενέρωτο...Γράφε μας με μικρούς χαρακτήρες οκ;Μερσί εκ των προτέρων!

----------


## vasoula_ed

ΕΙΜΑΙ ΣΙΓΟΥΡΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΓΑΠΗ ΤΟΥ ΦΙΛΟΥ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΩ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΔΕΝ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΕΤΕ Η ΣΧΕΣΗ ΜΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΗ ΔΙΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ Ο ΦΙΛΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΙΣΑ ΙΣΑ ΕΧΕΙ 6-7 ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΙΣΙΑ ΚΙΛΑΚΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ ΑΥΤΟ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΕΙΔΑ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟΝ ΘΕΩΡΩ ΠΑΝΕΜΟΡΦΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΞΑΙΡΕΤΙΚΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ . ΑΣ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΔΩ ΜΙΑ ΚΟΠΕΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΗ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ ΤΗΣ ΕΓς ΘΑΥΜΑΖΩ ΤΗΝ ΑΥΤΟΠΕΠΟΙΘΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΒΓΑΖΟΥΝ ΚΑΠΟΙΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ..ΜΑΚΑΡΙ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΤΑΣΩ ΣΤΟ ΕΛΑΧΙΣΤΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΜΑΘΗΜΑΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟΥΣ....ΔΙΠΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΠΟΛΛΟΥΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΑΡΑ ΜΟΝΟ ΛΙΓΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΚΑΛΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΓΩ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΔΕΝ ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΕΧΩ ΜΕΓΑΛΟ ΚΥΚΛΟ..ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΧΕΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΕΙΚΟΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΜΕ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΟΝ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΜΟΥ ....ΜΕΙΩΝΩ ΣΥΝΕΧΩΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΠΟΛΥ ΣΕ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΒΑΘΜΟ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΜΩΡΩ ΟΠΩΣ ΚΑΝΩ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ ...ΟΙ ΓΥΡΩ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΝ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΗ ΑΛΛΑ ΑΡΚΕΤΑ ΚΥΚΛΟΘΥΜΙΚΗ ΚΑΙ ΚΛΕΙΣΤΟ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΟΥ ΛΕΝΕ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΠΛΑΣΜΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΟΥΝ ΤΙ ΚΡΥΒΩ ..ΑΝ ΗΞΕΡΑΝ ΘΑ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΑΝ ..ΠΙΣΤΕΥΩ ΠΩΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΗ ΦΙΛΗ ΚΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟΥΣ ΕΛΚΥΕΙ ΣΕ ΕΜΕΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΞΕΡΩ ΤΙ ΑΛΛΟ ..ΙΣΩΣ ΟΤΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΚΟΥΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΠΑΣΧΩ ΜΑΖΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΑ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΣΤΗΡΙΖΩ ΟΣΟ ΜΠΟΡΩ

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πάρα πολύ ωραία αυτά!Για να σε θεωρούν καλή φίλη σημαίνει πως είσαι άνθρωπος με ενσυναίσθηση,
που στέκεσαι δίπλα στους φίλους σου τόσο στις χαρές όσο και στις δυσκολίες τους και σίγουρα προσπαθείς
και προφανώς καταφέρνεις να τους δώσεις τις καλύτερες συμβουλές όταν δείχνουν να τις χρειάζονται.
Πες λοιπόν πως μια πολύ καλή σου φίλη σου λέει όσα μας έγραψες μόλις εσύ.Τι νιώθεις καθώς την ακούς;
Ποιές οι πρώτες σκέψεις που κάνεις και τι νομίζεις πως θα τη βοηθούσε να της έλεγες;Είσαι σε πλεονεκτική
θέση καθώς βαθιά μέσα σου ίσως ξέρεις τι θα είχες ανάγκη να ακούσεις.Τι νιώθεις πως είναι καλύτερο για σένα.

----------


## sweetOctober

Oi γονεις σου εχουν την αναγκη να ακουσουν την αληθεια, οσο σκληρη κι αν ειναι.
Μην τους βλεπεις τρυφερους και στοργικους, εχουν πολυ δυναμη μεσα τους. Μπορουν ολα να σε βοηθησουν να τα αντιμετωπισεις, αρκει να το πεις!
Οσο τους λες ψεμματακια δε βοηθας τον εαυτο σου, εκεινοι δε θελουν να σε πιεσουν και προσπαθουν να ειναι διακριτικοι. Μιλησε τους, θα σου κανει τοσο καλΟ! Η αληθεια δε θα σε προδωσει ποτε. Αν δε μπορεις εσυ η ιδια να δεις την αληθεια για τον εαυτο σου, οι γονεις σου μπορουν, αρκει να τους δωσεις την ευκαιρια. Δωσε την ευκαιρια να σε βοηθησουν, μπορουν! Δεν εισαι μονη ουτε και η μονη!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Άκου λίγο,αν μπορείς,Βασούλα,τις αντιφάσεις σου.Διάβασε λίγο με την ησυχία σου τα λόγια σου.Μερικές φορές ο γραπτός λόγος βοηθά πολύ να δούμε λίγο πιο καθαρά.
Ξέρεις πως η σχέση σου με το αγόρι σου δε στηρίζεται στην εικόνα,ωστόσο δυσκολεύεσαι να τον αφήνεις μερικές φορές να σε αγγίξει γιατί νιώθεις άσχημα στο σώμα σου.
Δεν κρίνεις τους ανθρώπους από την εμφάνιση ωστόσο επιτρέπεις αυτή να καθορίζει εσένα,τι αξίζεις και τι όχι...Δεν υποτιμώ τη μοναδικότητα σου,ωστόσο δε νομίζεις 
πως οι ίδιοι κανόνες θα έπρεπε να ισχύουν για όλους μας;Έστω ακαδημαϊκά σε πρώτη φάση.Μήπως δεν είναι η φιλοσοφία της ζωής σου το θέμα,αλλά κρυμμένα ίσως
στην εικόνα σου "παράπονα" από σένα και τους άλλους;Αν ήσουν άυλη,όλα τα υπόλοιπα θέματα είναι,θεωρείς,τακτοποιημέν α τόσο με τον εαυτό σου όσο και με τους άλλους;

Πολλές οι ερωτήσεις μου,το ξέρω κι ίσως όχι κι η πιο κατάλληλη στιγμή τώρα που νιώθεις να πνίγεσαι...Ελπίζω όμως να αναρρωτηθείς κάποια πράγματα μόλις πάρεις 
καναδυό βαθιές ανάσες και χαλαρώσεις λιγάκι...Θέλω να πιστεύω πως μέσα σου ξέρεις καλά πως το βάρος σου είναι ένα σύμπτωμα άλλων σημαντικότερων ίσως ζητημάτων 
που νιώθεις να μην ελέγχεις κι ελπίζω σύντομα να μπορέσεις να πάψεις να του δίνεις την προσοχή που σου αποσπά,στερώντας την από όσα υπόλοιπα τρέχουν ανενόχλητα πίσω του.
Είσαι πολλά περισσότερα απ'αυτό.Έχεις πολλές άλλες ανάγκες που διψούν για προσοχή και ικανοποίηση.Καλός ο αντιπερισπασμός αλλά για πόσο;Και να πω πως βγάζει κάπου καλά;
Όλο και πιο αδύναμοι γινόμαστε εμείς,όλο και πιο βαριά στους τρυφερούς μας ώμους τα υπόλοιπα...Σε βομβάρδισα με πολλά το ξέρω.Παρασύρομαι.Μια άνω τελεία εδώ και μιλάμε πάλι...

----------

